# Bulgaria A Profesionalna Grupa 12-15 March



## OddsPoster (Mar 11, 2010)

12 Mar 12:00 Minior Pernik v Montana 1921 1.57 3.60 5.50 +9  
13 Mar 12:00 Lokomotiv Sofia v Lokomotiv Mezdra 1.20 6.00 10.00 +9  
13 Mar 12:00 Slavia Sofia v Pirin Blagoevgrad 1.80 3.40 4.00 +9  
13 Mar 16:30 CSKA Sofia v Sportist Svoge 1.10 7.50 17.00 +9  
14 Mar 12:00 Cherno More Varna v Lokomotiv Plovdiv 1.80 3.40 4.00 +9  
14 Mar 16:30 Liteks Lovetch v Levski Sofia 2.37 3.00 3.00 +9  
15 Mar 12:00 Chernomorets Burgas v Beroe 2.00 3.10 3.60


----------



## Victor Jones (Mar 11, 2010)

As long as i live in Bulgaria and i know what's the situation in our football i can tell you there is no SURE match to bet on ! 

May be only CSKA Sofia - 1  :?


----------



## BgFutbol (Mar 12, 2010)

There are sure bets, but you have to be on the mafia side to know them.   
A lot of fixed matches from the poor teams and even from Levski and CSKA.


----------



## Victor Jones (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, I know that  Just like in Italy but in 100 times worst !  :lol: Last round Litex Lovech lost with a ridicuouls game !


----------



## BgFutbol (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, just guess the coefficients for 4-1  :shock: 
btw otkyde si


----------



## Victor Jones (Mar 12, 2010)

Plovdiv


----------

